# Filters for M



## paul13walnut5 (May 8, 2013)

Hi folks,

loving my M so far, polariser is on order, but I would also like some ND's, perhaps an ND16, but I'm struggling to find anything in 43mm (other than unbranded cheapies on an auction site) any suggestions?

also, has anybody used a faderND on their M? Again, looking perhaps for a 43mm. LCW do a 46, and there is a lot of crap out there, what are you using and are you happy?

Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2013)

3-stop: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/8040-REG/B_W_65073024_43mm_103_Neutral_Density.html 

6-stop: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/769313-REG/B_W_BW106C43_43mm_106_Solid_Neutral.html

10-stop: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/808845-REG/B_W_65_098007_43mm_110_Solid_Neutral.html


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 8, 2013)

Cheers Neuro

Wrong continent, I should have specified, ideally uk store recommends (tried the usual suspects) or brand recommends, already have B+W 110 in a 77mm, don't quite want something so strong, a 16, or even a 32 would be beneficial.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2013)

They do ship across the pond...  I'd say better than than a cheap off-brand.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 8, 2013)

yep, i've bought from them before, it's the shipping and waiting that may kill it for me.
Cheers


----------



## CircuitR (May 8, 2013)

I've got 58mm filters for my 50mm 1.4, so I just brought a step up ring.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 8, 2013)

It may come to that, I've got a fader ND in 58mm, I was just conserned about the lens movement, I don't want a stepping ring to impede movement or damage motors, from what I can see the inner mechanism doesn't retract beyond the threads... thoughts CircuitR?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 9, 2013)

i bought 52mm filters that way they also fit my 40mm pancake and voigtlander 20mm as well as the 18-55 ef-m
then bought a 43-52mm step up ring witch can be a cute lil lens hood on the 22 if you like

i got a hoya CPL
a hoya IR 720nm
and a B+W 10 stop ND

52mm are cheap!


----------



## CircuitR (May 12, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> It may come to that, I've got a fader ND in 58mm, I was just conserned about the lens movement, I don't want a stepping ring to impede movement or damage motors, from what I can see the inner mechanism doesn't retract beyond the threads... thoughts CircuitR?



The thread doesn't retract further back than the face of the lens so it's fine to use.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 12, 2013)

Ordered 43mm B+w nd64, and already have a 43mm cpl on way.

Many thanks all


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Ordered 43mm B+w nd64, and already have a 43mm cpl on way.



Enjoy!


----------

